

Free Computer Science books online. - adambourg
http://www.sciencebooksonline.info/computer-science.html

======
terinjokes
That's a lot of books to shuffle through.

I'm a college kid with plenty of flights ahead of me, are any of them good
reads?

------
ajays
That's a pretty good list.

Here's another one that's just come out: Easley and Kleinberg's "Networks,
Crowds and Markets" : <http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/>

------
mstefff
Thanks - this looks great.

Any suggestions? Any sites with free business-related books that you know of
too?

------
IanField90
Brilliant. Been on the look out for something like this for quite a while.
Thanks for sharing!

